# Best place to BUY bedding cheaply????



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not trying to skimp on my ratties needs, but I'm wondering what other people have found to be the cheapest places to buy certain beddings?

Yesterday's News

Carefresh

Aspen (in LARGE quantities, prefered)

Whatever else you find best for you. 



Just curious, and I think others will benefit from it too since we'll have new resourses to spend less money on needs and spend it on toys and treats instead! :wink:


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Small bag of Carefresh at Petsmart lasts me a few weeks and is about $10.

I've started using old towels, much cheaper.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I use a recycled newspaper product that is similar to yesterdays news, but has some baking soda added and seems to absorb more. It's about $20 for 2130 cu in. I LOVE this stuff because there is literally no more smell anymore from the cage, and it's WAY cheaper than carefresh or anything else because of that reason. I don't find myself constantly changing the bedding because it smells bad, I change it about once a week now.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you want cheap - get some towels and fleece. It's rewashable and if you haven't already, you can litter train them. The only litter you would need to buy is for a litter tray, and that would last a month. Everything else is rewashable 

I was paying over Â£40 ($80) a month for bedding at one point - I switched to fleece and towels and I now pay for nothing minus the extra water, electricity and detergent


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Have you tried Petsolutions?


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I use fleece


----------



## phineas_r (Apr 20, 2008)

lovinmyworm said:


> I use a recycled newspaper product that is similar to yesterdays news, but has some baking soda added and seems to absorb more. It's about $20 for 2130 cu in. I LOVE this stuff because there is literally no more smell anymore from the cage, and it's WAY cheaper than carefresh or anything else because of that reason. I don't find myself constantly changing the bedding because it smells bad, I change it about once a week now.


That sounds interesting, what is it called?


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks all! Yeah, the next big check will be for litter trays and fleece for the cages... In case litter training doesn't work, how deep should YN be as a litter? And how well does it work? Is it more economical than Carefresh? I'm just trying to find something better than the aspen that I'm fighting to get from Walmart right now (never in stock)... Again, THANK YOU FOR THE IDEAS!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

The stuff I use is called Fresh world bedding it's made by sunseed. It's based out of NW Ohio (where I live) and is carried by one of the specialty tractor supply companies here in town. I just went to their website and apparently their product list isn't even updated. Basically it's made from sorted newspapers and magazines that have been screaned by hand. It's non toxic and unbleached and doesn't contain any phenols or aromatic oils that can be harmful to small pets respiratory systems. It's all crumbled into these high density pellets that have baking soda added. When the litter gets dirty the pellets expand and the coloring that's naturally in it kind of goes away so when it looks more grey than normal and the pellets are expanded it's time to change it. I have 4 litter trained rats and I only have to change their litter box (I have a bigger cat sized one) about once a week. I'm sure I could let it go longer than that if I wanted, but since I clean out the rest of their cage and change all of the bedding once a week I change that also. This big bag has lasted me 6 months already as I only put in about 1in of the bedding.


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

My boss sold me a huge "store use only" thing of carefresh for like.. $15 or so <3


----------

